# Heat Rash?



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys!
So we live in So cal it has been miserably hot and humid. Yesterday was very humid and quite hot. When I came home cooper had all these bumps on his back which got worse as it got hotter and better at night when it was cooler. He does not seem to be bothered by them at all. 

Today I left him with my dad while I was in San Diego working. It rained cats and dogs and it felt like a sauna outside. When I arrived at my parents to pick up Cooper there were more bumps. Mostly focused around his back in-between the shoulders blades. Should I be worried? Should i take him to the vet or give it a couple days? Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you happen to have any photos of the bumps?


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Its all under his fur so all you see are raised bumps


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks more like a allergic reaction, than heat rash to me. But keep in mind, I'm not a vet.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If your concerned, do not hesitate to make a vet appointment. 

That being said, it does look like it may be an allergic reaction. Have you tried Benadryl?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You know, there really isn't such a thing as 'Heat rash"..the heat itself cannot cause the skin to rash..it's what typically lives in the heat that causes the bumps....insects, some fungal or yeast, an allergen or some minor nasty that brushes up against them and their skin reacts to.

Ask where he was and see if you can sleuth out what the possible irritant was, and maybe treat it more specifically... and if he doesn't complain (like itching), leave it alone for a day or so and see what happens.

Benadryl works wonders on contact issues that result in a histamine reaction, like bee stings, but if it was caused by pricker bushes, it wont help and just make him very sleepy.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks guys

I made an appointment for Thursday. Its bit better tonight. I do not know what is aggravating it during the day. I spread to his legs and a bit on his tummy. He's not itchy which is a good thing. Its just alarming that it went from a patch to everywhere. Yesterday we were home all day and today he was at my parents for part of the day. His energy is normal. Im gonna do what Gnarling suggested. Ill leave it alone until Thursday.


----------



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

Please follow up and let us know what the results are from your visit to the doctor. My 7 month old has the same thing. She had it for about 4 days and it went away. Then as of Tuesday they were back again.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Smitty2727 said:


> Please follow up and let us know what the results are from your visit to the doctor. My 7 month old has the same thing. She had it for about 4 days and it went away. Then as of Tuesday they were back again.


I shall! They are doing a lot better today. Has it been hot and humid where you live?


----------



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, we live in So cal as well. That's why it caught my attention. Can't seem to pin point the issue. Haven't taken her anywhere we haven't before or changed her diet.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Smitty2727 said:


> Yes, we live in So cal as well. That's why it caught my attention. Can't seem to pin point the issue. Haven't taken her anywhere we haven't before or changed her diet.


Smitty- Just got back from the vet so its allergies. Vet said the heat and humidity may be aggravating it. So he said benadryl and bath every 2-3 days with gently shampoo until it clears up. He also said to be aware that Vs tend to be sensitive. He said not be alarmed since its already getting better. 

General rule 1mg of Benadryl per pound. He said start with 25 mg and see how it goes. No more than 2. He said it can make them drowsy or hyperactive. 

The bathing will help get rid of the allergen. 

Good luck!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Did the vet specify what the allergy was? That's important as you want to avoid exposure to it.

I'm assuming that the vet also gave you one of those shampoos for skin irritations. If not, be very careful what you use, as you are washing her frequently and can aggravate the condition by drying our her already traumatized skin. Find a specialty shampoo like an oatmeal colloidal or ask the vet for one, don't use regular puppy shampoo, on a 3x/wk basis, it can be too harsh.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

The vet said only to bathe often until it clears up. Once a week after that should be sufficient. Most of it has gone away and i gave him 25 mg of benadryl. A lot of it cleared up within a couple hours. Obviously i can't keep him on benadryl for the rest of life. The termites are back so may possibly be that. Who knows. we will just have to watch and see. 

The vet said since nothing changed in his diet and i didn't see him get into anything i must be environmental. At that point its too difficult to tell exactly what it was. He said to keep a look out. Also, if it continues then we will discuss other measures. Honestly as soon as the rain, humidity, and heat left it started clearing up.


----------

